# Fish Vitamins



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone use fish vitamins? Like Vita Chem. And do you see any noticeable benefit from using them? 
I'm still cycling, but will eventually have koi angelfish and a few other community fish and was wondering if they would benefit from vitamins.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you feed a good quality food there is no need for extra vitamins.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.Its best to feed a variety of foods to ensure the fish get everything they need.In the wild they eat several different foods,and some munch plants as well.

I do however have some fresh trace by seachem,and by what the bottle says its for the fish,not plants.Ive been using it for a week now and all seems well.


----------

